# Am I in the right track?



## PandaCuber (Sep 27, 2011)

I make this into a new thread, because I would like multiple responses or even some advice would be lovely. And idk who to talk to about this.

I am in the process of learning BLD solving and I would like to know if im the right track.

I use Old Pochmann for corners and edges. So what I understand is that you do YPerms for every corner by setup moves and such and same thing goes for edges but it's mainly based on the TPerm. 

Ive managed to be able to write down the solution and solve it from that, looking at the paper of course. 

The only memory organization I have is for the edges. I keep the same the letter of that face and make a phrase. So the UF edge would be, "Unattractive Female" or something really dumb like that. How do you guys/girls, memorize these things? 
And I dont know what to do for corners...:fp

Btw ive only been with this for about a week and a half.


----------



## blakedacuber (Sep 27, 2011)

I give each edge sticker a letter going clockwise ON each face that way edges are usualy two to three words long. corners i give each sticker a letter and just reemember the letter since its on 6 or 7


----------



## PandaCuber (Sep 27, 2011)

blakedacuber said:


> I give each edge sticker a letter going clockwise ON each face that way edges are usualy two to three words long. corners i give each sticker a letter and just reemember the letter since its on 6 or 7


 
Oh thats good..


----------



## Cool Frog (Sep 27, 2011)

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?785-Memory-Methods

this should help, Quite old but REALLY useful.


----------



## PandaCuber (Sep 27, 2011)

Cool Frog said:


> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?785-Memory-Methods
> 
> this should help, Quite old but REALLY useful.


 
Yeah ive read that already. 
Ive tried tapping and ive tried giving each sticker a meaning. 
I think im going to try roman rooms next.


----------



## Zane_C (Sep 27, 2011)

I would definitely recommend learning a lettering scheme, the great thing about letters is they can be used in so many different ways. (ie. sentence, images, audio, PAO...)

You must find the memory system that works best for you, this will probably require a lot of experimenting with various memory methods and combinations. (A popular combination is sentence edges and audio corners) 

Also, you don't need to restrict yourself to just letters, try visual memorisation.


----------



## aronpm (Sep 27, 2011)

Personally I use a letter scheme (although it's completely different to what other people use)


Spoiler











Ignore the 4x4 centers and pretend that the wings are just one edge. For example the white face (U), the letter E represents both the UBR and UB stickers. The BU sticker is on the orange face (B), with the letter F.

However I'm under the impression that most people would group URB and UR as the same letter (UBR and URB are the same way of writing the same corner). It's arbitrary though. It doesn't matter how you assign letters.

I'll make a 3x3 version of that picture eventually, just for reference.


----------



## lucarubik (Sep 27, 2011)

I think it does matter if you use audio memo so if you are going to try this method think about how are you going to build your letter scheme
In letter pair images the scheme doesn't really matter but some letters are better than others
I would never do as aron (he is better than me by the way) I would think about what letters to use and where to use them
I agree with zane in the combinations part, but you won't find anything faster than audio loop memo I think, but is hard to memo the whole cube only with audio. the order you memo and solve is important too


----------



## riffz (Sep 28, 2011)

I strongly recommend using the same set of letters for both edges and corners. It will making switching between them much easier. I don't use <U, V, Y, Z> for edges and I don't use <Q,W,X,Y,Z> for corners. It makes it much more difficult to switch memory methods between the two.


----------



## PandaCuber (Sep 28, 2011)

riffz said:


> I strongly recommend using the same set of letters for both edges and corners. It will making switching between them much easier. I don't use <U, V, Y, Z> for edges and I don't use <Q,W,X,Y,Z> for corners. It makes it much more difficult to switch memory methods between the two.


 
What do you mean?


----------



## riffz (Sep 28, 2011)

I use Q, W, and X for edges. Don't use em for corners. I use U and V for corners. Don't use em for edges. I regret doing so but relearning a letter scheme is brutal and I couldn't be bothered.


----------

